# Umgekehrter Bodenablauf



## Emma1 (13. Aug. 2009)

Hallo zusammen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem umgekehrten Bodenablauf? Er soll ebenfalls die Schmutzpartikel mit raussaugen so das diese nicht zurkleinert werden. 

Wäre super wenn jemand hierzu was sagen könnte.

Gruß Emma


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umgekehrter Bodenablauf*

Ja,
Funktioniert, wenn auch nicht ganz so effektiv wie ein normaler BA. Aber haut hin


----------



## Emma1 (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umgekehrter Bodenablauf*

Hallo Uwe, 

danke für deine Antwort. Das heist so ein BA wie hier auf dem Bild wird an eine Pumpe angeschlossen die dann über den BA das Wasser vom Boden abzieht und durch einen Druckanschluss weiter pumpt. Das ist richtig so oder?

Gruß Emma


----------



## euroknacker (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umgekehrter Bodenablauf*



Emma1 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem umgekehrten Bodenablauf? Er soll ebenfalls die Schmutzpartikel mit raussaugen so das diese nicht zurkleinert werden.
> 
> Wäre super wenn jemand hierzu was sagen könnte.
> 
> Gruß Emma



Hi Emma,

bei dem Prinzip, wo du die Pumpe hinter den BA setzt ohne das du den Dreck vorher rausfilterst, wirst du immer alles erst zerkleinern. Dafür sorgt dann nämlich die Pumpe.
Den Dreck bekommst mE nur ungeschreddert aus dem Teich wenn du deine Filterung auf Schwerkraft umstellen kannst. Das heißt im Klartext, nur wenn die Pumpe hinter der eigentlichen Filtereinheit betrieben werden kann, dann kommt er auch unzerkleinert im Filter an.


----------



## Emma1 (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umgekehrter Bodenablauf*

Hallo Jürgen, 

danke für deine Anwort. Ich hatte mir das so vorgestellt das der BA im Teich steht und an eine Pumpe ausserhalb des TEiches angeschlossen welche auch trocken läuft. So würde der Schmutz nicht zerkleiner werden bzw nicht im Teich. Mag natürlich auch gut sein das das so nicht funktioniert. Darum brauche ich ja eure Hilfe.


----------



## Vampyr (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umgekehrter Bodenablauf*

Hallo Emma, ich denke es geht darum den Dreck so grob wie möglich in den Vorfilter zu leiten, dass dieser es nicht zu schwer hat.
Physikalisch sehe ich bei dem System auch ein kleines Problem. Nämlich das schwerer Schmutzkörper, die zwar in den BA gesaugt werden, aber zu schwer sind, dass sie nach oben abgesaugt werden können und so den BA verstopfen. Aber ob und wie stark dieser Effekt auftritt ist natürlich von der Pumpe abhänig.

Wie bereits gesagt, ist ein klassischer BA wohl in der Hinsicht das beste(ob man überhaupt nen BA braucht wird immernoch heiß disskutiert). Aber rein von der Physik würde ich einen großen Ablauf über Schwerkraft deutlich dem kleinen nach oben gesaugten vorziehen.


----------



## Emma1 (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umgekehrter Bodenablauf*

Hallo Phil,

ich denke mitlerweile das ein "ganz normaler" BA das beste ist.

Gruß Emma


----------



## Olli.P (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umgekehrter Bodenablauf*

Hi,

habt ihr eigentlich schon mal an die Anschlüsse vom umgekehrten BA angesehen 

Also mir wäre das definitiv zu klein bei einem Max. Anschlussstück mit Stufenschlauchtülle  bis 50mm, der sitzt doch eh in Null Komma nix zu......... 

Kann man hier und hier nachlesen.


----------



## Vampyr (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umgekehrter Bodenablauf*

Hallo Emma, 
mein teich ist leider momentan kein geeigneter Vergleich, da ich den Filter auf Grund technischer Probleme (habe einige Teile für meinen Tf nicht ranbekommen) bis heute nicht in betrieb nehmen konnte.
Ich sehe das mit dem Filtern (u.a. auf Grund meiner Erfahrungen aus Japan) etwas anders. Hier möchten 90% der Koibesitzer ihre Fische in kristallklarem Wasser haben und denken bestenfalls den Fischen gefällts auch. Koi sind und bleiben aber Karpfenfische, die auch mal gerne gründeln wollen und nicht immer nur auf dem Präsentierteller sitzen.
Was in Japan als Koiteich gilt, würde man hier See nennen. Da gibt es alles, was die Fische brauchen. Viel Platz, tiefes Wasser, was an den tiefsten Stellen ziemlich dunkel sein wird etc ect.

Mit hiesigen Filtern wird das ganze wasser inerhalb von 2h oder so durch den Filter gejagt und jedes Fitzelchen Dreck entfernt. Mein Filter ist so geplant, dass er das Wasser etwa 50cm unter der Oberfläche ansaugt (gesamttiefe 1,80m)und nur in einem von zwei Teilen des Teichs Strömung herscht. Ebenfalls ist ein Bachlauf geplant, der der natürlichen Wasserreinigung wohl besser hilft als Plastiktonnen voller __ Hel-X etc. Es gibt nicht umsonst das alte Sprichwort" fließt Wasser über sieben Stein, ist es wieder rein".

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Der umgedrehte BA wird sich wohl wie bereits disskutiert relativ schnell zusetzen und der Pumpe tut es auch nicht so gut, wenn si andauernd Dreck ansaugt.
Und nochmal ein Wort zum leerpumpen eines Schwerkraftsystems. Ich habe in meinem mehrere Schwimmerschalter, die über Microcontroler Pumpen, Trommelfilter etc steuern.
Im einfachsten Fall setzt man in die letzte Tonne eine gewöhnliche Pumpe mit Schwimmerschalter oder setzt diesen Schalter vor die Pumpe, wenn sie keinen hat. Setzt sich was zu, sinkt der Wasserstand bis zum Schwimmer und die Pumpe schaltet ab. Wasser läuft nach, Pumpe schaltet sich wieder zu. In meiner Konfiguration ist wie gesagt der Trommler noch mit drin, der im Fall eines zu niedrigen Wasserstands 2 Spülungen durchführt und ne Fehlermeldung in den Speicher schreibt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umgekehrter Bodenablauf*

Morgen,
ich habe die "OffTopic" Beiträge mal Hier hin verschoben wenn es so OK ist


----------



## Haggard (29. Juli 2019)

Ich muss mal einen alten Thread reaktivieren 

Eignet sich ein umgekehrter Bodenablauf auch zufällig für eine Sammel - oder Biokammer, die keinen Schmutzwasserablauf hat ? Eventuell baue ich meine Biokammer um und trenne diese. Dann habe ich allerdings auf der schmalen Seite kein Platz mehr, um dort mit einem Teichsauger die Ablagerungen vernünftig heraus zu bekommen.


----------

